# What Systematics Am I Lacking?



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 25, 2005)

I want to get the best collection of Reformed systematics that I can, and am wondering if there are any "key" ones that I am missing right now.

So far, I have:
- Institutes of the Christian Religion, John Calvin
- The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man, Herman Witsius
- Institutes of Elenctic Theology, Francis Turretin
- Systematic Theology, Charles Hodge
- Systematic Theology, Louis Berkhof
- Outlines of Theology, A.A. Hodge
- Studies in Theology, B.B. Warfield

I also plan on getting in the near future:
- The Works of B.B. Warfield, B.B. Warfield
- Systematic Theology, R.L. Dabney
- Reformed Dogmatics, Herman Bavinck
- Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics, Richard A. Muller

Anything really major that I'm missing?


----------



## fredtgreco (May 25, 2005)

_Christian's Reasonable Service_ by aBrakel comes to mind.


----------



## Poimen (May 25, 2005)

How about "The Christian's Reasonable Service" by Brakel? 

http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=197

Here is an excerpt:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Baptism/aBrakelSubjectsBaptism.htm

Wilhelmus Ã  Brakel (1635 - 1711) was a leading figure in the Nadere Reformatie (the Second Reformation) in Holland which was a reinvigoration of the Dutch churches through Puritan theology and piety. The four volume set is an excellent addition to any Systematic collection since it combines the Reformed theology with a warm and pious spirit. 

Otherwise your selection collection would be about the same as mine.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 25, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## govols (May 25, 2005)

Gabriel,

You might want to get Robert Reymond's Systematic book. I believe it Robert Reymond. I believe he is Presbyterian to boot.?


----------



## AdamM (May 25, 2005)

I would second the recommendation to get the aBrakel set and the suggestion that you purchase Reymond's systematic. Although there are a couple areas of disagreement I think you will have with him, in general it is helpful volume to own, especially since he discusses some more recent issues.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> What about Charle G. Finney's _Systematic Theology_?



For that comment, I shall utterly destroy you and your offspring from the face of the earth. :bigsmile:


----------



## sastark (May 25, 2005)

Doesn't Norman Geisler have a Systematic Theology? I mean, you don't want to have only _extreme_ calvinists' works, right?


----------



## Poimen (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> What about Charle G. Finney's _Systematic Theology_?



Yes! Because of that revelation, I can start proclaiming what I _really_ believe knowing that I will have full support for my unorthodoxy.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 25, 2005)

Ironically, Finney is a good Systematic to have, to prove to others in Finney's own words that he was a Pelagian.


----------



## biblelighthouse (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Ironically, Finney is a good Systematic to have, to prove to others in Finney's own words that he was a Pelagian.



True. I have a copy myself. There are errors about anywhere you want to look. But it's the most "fun" to look at Finney's chapter on the atonement. Man . . . after reading that, there was _no question at all_ in my mind that Finney was a heretic of the most sordid sort. And some people don't believe you unless you let them read for themselves!


----------



## crhoades (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I want to get the best collection of Reformed systematics that I can, and am wondering if there are any "key" ones that I am missing right now.
> 
> So far, I have:
> ...



Look for Bullinger's Decades recently by reformation heritage books
Collected Writings of Thornwell by Solid Ground Books
Dabney's 5 Vol. Discussions
William G.T. Shedd - Dogmatic Theology 3rd ed. 3vol. in one
12 Vol. Dogmatics by Berkouwer
4 Vol. Lutheran Dogmatics by Pfiefer.
Collected Writings of John Murray and etc. works
Morton Smith's Systematic Theology 2 Vol.
Integrative Theology by DeMarest (sp?)
Contours of Christian Theology is a pretty decent set - has Fergouson on the Holy Spirit...
John Frame - Doctrine of the Knowledge of God, Doctrine of God (2 more volumes to go - next out is Doctrine of the Christian Life)
Kuyper - Principles of Sacred Theology, Particular Grace, Holy Spirit - these are really the only ones that has made it into English. I have his 5 Vol. Dictaten Dogmateik which are the systematics that he wrote - what I wouldn't give for an English translation! 
Gordon Spykman - Reformational Theology Dogmatics (neo-calvinistic/dooyeweerdian - good addition but not primary)
R.J.Rushdoony 2 Vol. (theonomic, presup, postmil. - not primary)
Works of Van Til - CD Rom or print.

Coupled with what you have above and are planning on ordering...this comprises everything systematic that I have on my shelves (at least from memory). 

I would also like to add God, Revelation, and Authority by Carl Henry...don't have that one - is it worth it?

For another .02...Pick up really good commentaries on the confessions and catechisms - they are just as good if not better than a lot of systematics.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 25, 2005)

> I would also like to add God, Revelation, and Authority by Carl Henry...don't have that one - is it worth it?



If you want a good butchering of Barth from a Clarkian standpoint, yes it is good to have. I have read the first volume and he does some good preliminary work. He gives a good intro to systematic theology. Be forewarned, though, much hard reading.


----------



## govols (May 25, 2005)

I personally like J.L. Dagg's but I doubt too many on the board would.?


----------



## crhoades (May 25, 2005)

I would also recommend getting a couple of the better commentaries on Romans.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> I would also recommend getting a couple of the better commentaries on Romans.


John Murray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## govols (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> [John Murray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tangent - Did Murray disagree with Calvin on baptism??


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> Doesn't Norman Geisler have a Systematic Theology? I mean, you don't want to have only _extreme_ calvinists' works, right?



 Good one...


----------



## Rich Barcellos (May 25, 2005)

To be current, you may want tolook into Grudem's ST.


----------



## AdamM (May 25, 2005)

> To be current, you may want tolook into Grudem's ST.



Hi Rich,

Other then the perpetuity of gifts issue, how do rate Grudem's work? I have been thinking about adding it to my library and I wondered about the strengths and weaknesses of it?


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 25, 2005)

Don't forget Ames and Watson.


----------



## Rich Barcellos (May 25, 2005)

Adam,

I do not even own a copy of Grudem.  I guess I should in light of recommending it. I think his view on continuationism smacks against sola Scriptura. Maybe that's why I have thus far refused to buy a copy.  I hear it is very good. He is premillennial, sadly.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> 
> 
> > To be current, you may want tolook into Grudem's ST.
> ...



Adam,

For what it is worth, from someone who thinks that Grudem's views on legitimizing the continuation of the gifts is one of the most dangerous things in Reformed theology, while I don't have his systematic, I have really appreciated his commentary on 1 Peter and his articles on the Noahic passage in 1 Peter and Hebrew 6.

So I would be surprised if there were not some very good material in his systematics.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> 
> 
> > To be current, you may want tolook into Grudem's ST.
> ...



I disagree with Grudem on baptism, the millennium, and continuation. Nevertheless, it is wonderfully written and very experiential in the calvinist sense. He masterfully defends the doctrines of election and providence. If you have Berkhof to correct where Grudem goes overboard, you would be doing well. I have and have read it through once and referred to it over and over again. Grudem is also very good on women in the church. Most systematics do not deal with that; of course, it wasn't an issue until recently.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 25, 2005)

Agreed. Grudem is at the forefront of the important complementarian/egalatarian debate. And he is on the right side.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Agreed. Grudem is at the forefront of the important complementarian/egalatarian debate. And he is on the right side.



He's also on the right side of the TNIV debate.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 26, 2005)

I have Grudem's _Systematic Theology_ and Erickson's _Christian Theology_, but neglected to mention them. After all, they are Baptists  jk jk


----------



## Rich Barcellos (May 26, 2005)

Since other Baptists have been mentioned, how about James P. Boyce and John Gill? Boyce is basically a synopsis of C. Hodge. Gill is somewhat of a classis. J.M. Pendelton is another, by Judson Press.


----------



## AdamM (May 26, 2005)

> Adam,
> 
> For what it is worth, from someone who thinks that Grudem's views on legitimizing the continuation of the gifts is one of the most dangerous things in Reformed theology, while I don't have his systematic, I have really appreciated his commentary on 1 Peter and his articles on the Noahic passage in 1 Peter and Hebrew 6.
> 
> So I would be surprised if there were not some very good material in his systematics.



Fred, thank you for the heads up. A while back I listened to an outstanding interview Mark Dever did with Wayne Grudem and I came away very impressed with the man. 

http://tinyurl.com/9bdcb

Before hearing the interview I had no idea that as a student at Fuller he played a big role in exposing the nonsense being taught in some of the classes. Then he ends up at Westminster and the rest is history.


----------



## yeutter (May 26, 2005)

G. H. Kersten and Herman Hoeksema have both written excellent Reformed Dogmatics


----------



## govols (May 26, 2005)

Purpose Driven Systematics?

Whose purpose is it anyways?


----------



## Mayflower (May 26, 2005)

> _
> Kuyper - Principles of Sacred Theology, Particular Grace, Holy Spirit - these are really the only ones that has made it into English. I have his 5 Vol. Dictaten Dogmateik which are the systematics that he wrote - what I wouldn't give for an English translation!
> _


_

Dear Chris, do have these works in Dutch ? If so, do you read dutch ?
(by the way i have them also)_


----------



## crhoades (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> 
> 
> > _
> ...


_

Dutch works that I own (Please forgive the spelling, they're not in front of me):

Abraham Kuyper:
E Voto 4 Vol. (work on the Heidleberg Catechism)
Pre Rege 3 Vol.
De Gemmene Gratie (Common Grace) 3 Vol.
Dictaten Dogmatiek 5 Vol. (Systematics)
Ons Program (Our Program refering to the Anti-Revolutionary Party)
Antirevolutionary Staatkunde ( Anti Revolutionary Statecraft) 2 vol.
Locus De Magistrau (His work on the civil magistrate - also included in the 5 vol. systematics.)
4 Vol. Parlimentary Speeches.

Biography on Bavinck by Hepp
2 Vol. work on Reformed Ethics by Geesink
Reformed Ethics by Aalders
Volume of correspondance of Van Prinsterer gifted to me by Harry Van Dyke
Bibliography of Van Prinsterer
Klaas Schilder's 5 Vol. on the Heidleberg
A work on logic by DTH Vollenhoven
Philosophia Reformata Journals from 1936-1982 (Journal for Calvinistic Philosophy that had Dooyeweerd, Vollenhoven, Stoker, and Van Til as its editors)

I don't speak Dutch but am attempting to learn it. I have a couple of grammars and Kramer's 1 vol. dictionary. There is so much material that is locked up in the Dutch tongue. I would love to see more of it translated. You can pick it up pretty cheap in the States as well. I have been getting packages from Belgium and all over the Netherlands thanks to abebooks.com. 

For a great site that has tons of Dutch material scanned in that you could take advantage of, check here: http://www.neocalvinisme.nl/tekstframes.html

I'm trying to make my way to the Netherlands this summer for this symposium in Reformational Philosohy: http://home.planet.nl/~srw/nwe/is2005/english/programm/theme.html
Is Hoeven nearby for you?

Let me know if there are any grammars or dictionaries that are better than the others...Thanks!

[Edited on 5-26-2005 by crhoades]_


----------



## Peter (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> I would also recommend getting a couple of the better commentaries on Romans.



What do you suggest? besides John Murray (thanks draughthorse)


----------



## crhoades (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



to Murray...
In no certain order:
Douglas Moo - NICNT
Leon Morris - Pillar Testament Commentary
Thomas Shreiner - Baker Exegetical Commentary

http://www.wtsbooks.com/commentaries-individual-romans.html
Westminster is a great price to find all kinds of commentaries and usually has the best prices

You can find:
Calvin
Chrysostom
Charles Hodge
Robert Haldane
Matthew Poole
Matthew Henry

Here for free: http://207.44.232.113/~bible/comment/main.htm


----------

